# Diet?



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am almost 1 month post RAI; however, I am almost positive I am still hyper due to the hot flashes, anxiousness, mood swings, and heart palps. I have not had any weight loss but I have put on about 9 pounds since diagnosed. I am wondering what is the best diet.. Lowcarb or lowfat? I have done adkins before and lost almost 30 pounds. I am concerned that losing weight will be a challenge. Any opinions or advice would be nice. I just recently tried weight watcher online, but I stay sooooo hungry that I cant stick to it. I know that sounds like lack of will power, but I always feel like I am starving!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenful1979 said:


> I am almost 1 month post RAI; however, I am almost positive I am still hyper due to the hot flashes, anxiousness, mood swings, and heart palps. I have not had any weight loss but I have put on about 9 pounds since diagnosed. I am wondering what is the best diet.. Lowcarb or lowfat? I have done adkins before and lost almost 30 pounds. I am concerned that losing weight will be a challenge. Any opinions or advice would be nice. I just recently tried weight watcher online, but I stay sooooo hungry that I cant stick to it. I know that sounds like lack of will power, but I always feel like I am starving!!


I find that low carb and low fat and low calorie works the best. It's all about choices. As they say, "You can't have your cake and eat it too!"

Give a try; you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband just started Weight Watchers' and the first thing I noticed is how their point system favors carbs over fat. You were probably hungry on it due to the blood sugar swings that some people will have from eating too many carbs. However, the good thing is that it forces you to figure portion sizes, and look at the contents of your food. These are usable skills for maintaining healthy eating patterns for life.

In general, avoid prepared and overly processed foods, use whole grains and single, whole, fresh or frozen ingredients when you cook for a healthier diet.

I do lower carb (100g or less per day) lower calorie for diet. With fat, keep in mind that not all are bad and are better in their whole forms--olive oil, fats found in fish and vegetables such as avocados and those found in nuts and cheeses--these are higher density, nutritious foods.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Low carb works best for me, too. My #1 rule: Do not drink your calories. Also, avoid processed foods, sugar, and starches. Eat mainly lean meats, vegetables and a little fruit.

Renee


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, i have to chime in on this...... It is all about what we eat. Our bodies use food as energy. Both carbohydrates and proteins give our bodies energy. Carbohydrates are sugars, starches and fiber. There are two groups of carbohydrates, simple and complex. Simple carbohydrates are found in many cereals, snack foods, soft drinks, crackers, breads and even pasta. These food items are processed by the body quickly which means you will have a boost of energy soon after eating, however the spike in energy will only last for a short time. Healthy foods they are not.

Proteins and complex carbohydrates take longer for the body to break down. Complex carbs are things such as bran, whole grain wheat, lentils, peas, and beans. These food items take longer to break down so the body doesn't experience spikes in energy instead it has a gradual release of energy.

Proteins are found in meats, eggs and nuts. Like complex carbohydrates, proteins take longer for the body to break down. Because of this, you will have energy for a longer period of time and not become hungry as quickly.

Physical energy is not the only thing that will benefit from eating complex carbs and proteins. Brain function will also increase by eating healthy foods.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been involved most of my life with training. I have a hard time with the diff. diets that are out there. Carbs will help you with the energy that you need to burn off. Yes, if you cut them out, you will loose weight, and most likely gain it back and quickly. In addition to that, having graves, it is so important to get the correct nutrients to keep ourselves healthy. Eat a potato! Not chips of course! but add brummel and brown butter, good for you and healthy, taste like butter! No salt needed, and NO CHEESE. Yes, you should eat breads! But whole grains. These foods will hellp you feel satisfied and for longer times. It also gives you the energy to help yourself move around.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AZgirl said:


> I have been involved most of my life with training. I have a hard time with the diff. diets that are out there. Carbs will help you with the energy that you need to burn off. Yes, if you cut them out, you will loose weight, and most likely gain it back and quickly. In addition to that, having graves, it is so important to get the correct nutrients to keep ourselves healthy. Eat a potato! Not chips of course! but add brummel and brown butter, good for you and healthy, taste like butter! No salt needed, and NO CHEESE. Yes, you should eat breads! But whole grains. These foods will hellp you feel satisfied and for longer times. It also gives you the energy to help yourself move around.


Thank you for your very very good nutrition advice.

Yes; it is all about choices. Hubby and I personally eat lots of complex carbs in the form of brocolli, cabbage, carrots, legumes and fruits etc.. And we eat lots of potatoes. Plain, of course. They are so good for you and just loaded w/potassium and other electrolytes.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

AZ Girl, thank you for the nutrition tips. Very sound advice. My diet is in need of some change. I am hoping to get this situation under control and go back to a very active life style. I miss my endorphins!


----------

